# New Home!!!!!



## kcdc (Oct 15, 2007)

George, et al

I've been thinking about your big move, and how long and how hard you've worked to make it happen.

I just wanted to say "Welcome to your new home!"
























While it may not have gone as smoothly as you would have liked (?do they ever?) memories of the bumps will fade as you grow more and more familiar with the lovely new home-away-from-home.

I look forward to my next visit.

kc


----------



## grapeman (Oct 16, 2007)

Here's hoping you can find everything after the move! Whenever I have moved a business, there is always some little thing that you can just never find! Good luck at your new place there George.


----------



## masta (Oct 16, 2007)

I know the move to the new store has been a huge effort and very tiring for George and Mark. George prides himself in getting orders out quickly, efficiently, and making sure all customers get the best service possible. 
I would ask everyone to please be patient if your order seems to be taking longer than normal due to the move to the new location.


Thanks!


----------



## rgecaprock (Oct 16, 2007)

I received an order today that was shipped yesterday. Barely even any time to sit down and rest awhile and here George and Mark are busting out orders. You all are the best!!!! I hope that you took "moving" pictures and picutres of the new store to show us.


Thank you for your fantastic service as always. Enjoy the new store and get ready to get verybusy in your new location.


Ramona


----------



## Waldo (Oct 16, 2007)

Well all of you can be patient, condescending and whatever you want but by gawwddddd I want my order now !!!! I just don't understand why i can order something 4-5 days ago and...................OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!! 
I never did place my order did I...Oopsssssssss !!!



Just kidding. Hope it has went as well as it could for George and Mark and Ramona is right on...They are the best of the best.*Edited by: Waldo *


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 16, 2007)

*Congratulations



and let us know if we can do anything other than tie Waldo up with duct tape and lock him in a closet!



*


----------



## Waldo (Oct 17, 2007)

Bwahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2007)

I hope it went pretty smooth for ya boss but even on the smoothest moves it never feels smooth. All that stress really takes its toll on ya. Make sure to take some vitamins and have a glass of wine when you can.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of the well wishes about the new store. It is starting to take shape, but we have a lot of stuff that still needs to find a home. Janna and I are going to tidy us this weekend because we are too far behind in our shipping. I hope to get caught up today on the current orders so we can start on the back orders from the moving sale tomorrow.


For the most part, customers have been extremely patient and it has been greatly appreciated.


I also had 15 customers help over the weekend. 2 customers came in on Tuesday with a new pegboard and put it up for us. I don't know how we would have made it without the help. We will post pictures as soon as we get out heads above water.


Thanks again for you support and understanding.


----------



## PolishWineP (Oct 18, 2007)

And remember to change the address for the store on the web site! Don't want people showing up to the wrong place.


----------



## geocorn (Oct 18, 2007)

Done!


----------



## dfwwino (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations on your new location George! I am glad you posted the new address as I keep driving by on I-35 looking for your store and have yet to spot the sign while driving at 70 mph. I can't wait to see your new place tomorrow and pick up the frozen juice.


----------



## rrawhide (Oct 19, 2007)

*C-O-N-G-R-A-T-U-L-A-T-I-O-N-S* 



George


Take time to breathe. 


Looking forward to seeing your new endeaver!!


best wishes
rrawhide


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 19, 2007)

dfw,

It's just north of Belt Line Rd. on the northbound feeder of I35E.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

*Congratulations
I'd support you 100%!!!



*


----------



## Wade E (Nov 18, 2007)

welcome cmon, please share your experiences and introduce your self in the Intro Post.


----------

